# Dinitrol underseal ?



## Insu (Aug 23, 2017)

Anyone have any experience with this ? Would like to get the underbody sealed and protected and after having a bit of a look around it seems dinitrol is the stuff to have !


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Have two friends that swear by it and are quite OCD when it comes to undersealing their cars. One sent me images of him undersealing his 32 just the other week, ill try upload them for you if he doesnt mind. 

Although it is great stuff im not a fan of the black waxy look. When the weather picks up after winter I'm going with the Bilt Hamber Dynax UC clear wax for the underside and S50 for the box sections.

Bilt Hamber get very good reviews so I'd say have a look at them too.

They also do seam sealers, a 2 part epoxy coating and zinc rich primers etc as well as an array of rust treatment products that you can use prior to undersealing.

Ive done a shit load of reading on undersealing and have literally planned out my method over and over again and Bilt Hamber tick all my boxes.


----------



## mike150 (Oct 4, 2017)

I did the under side of my 07 M3 in ACF50............great stuff, as long as you don't put any detergent on it it will stay there for a few years stopping rust and stopping any existing corrosion getting worse. I used it on Caterhams before, a car with no rust protection at all.


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

I have had BH Dynax UC on mine 

seems to be good stuff and leaves a factory clear finish to the eye, black sometimes looks like you have something to hide


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Ah i used ACF50 as temporary protection last winter. Brilliant stuff! I laid that stuff on hard and it kind of gelled a little in cold weather.

Motorcyclists use it a lot and its been independently tested too.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

we do all manner of underfloor treatments, R35's in our shop right now having various repairs and work done.


----------



## Kieranrob (Apr 3, 2012)

davew said:


> we do all manner of underfloor treatments, R35's in our shop right now having various repairs and work done.


Have you got any before and after pictures Dave? I will get round to getting mine done at some point just been too busy this year and that's my car off the road for the winter


----------



## Skyrel (Jul 22, 2015)

I think dinitrol is good stuff. I do think that it is vital to get it in all cavities as well, as many cars I have had with dinitrol or other rust protection has actually rusted from the inside out - Probably as a result of the treatment not being repeated frequently, not to mention the increasing use of salt on the road in the winter. 

I plan on treating my car with hagmans thin rust protector - It is an oily coating that can be sprayed in all cavities and underbody as well. Im not sure how good hagmans is compared to others, but they have it at my local retail store.. 

Carosol rust protection | Rust protection - Hagmans Kemi


On a sidenote, I park my Skyline for the winter to keep it away from salted roads. Nothing stops the salt from killing cars Im afraid


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Kieranrob said:


> Have you got any before and after pictures Dave? I will get round to getting mine done at some point just been too busy this year and that's my car off the road for the winter


Sure I'll get some up for everyone. Just had an owner in this week having a floor pan done.


----------



## Torque GT Parts (Oct 21, 2016)

Fantastic stuff that we use on almost every car we import (unless the customer requests the car is left without) and also offer out to people who want their vehicles treated.

We've tried most stuff out there and nothing really gets close in terms of quality, finish and ease of use. It sets to a firm, almost rubberised finish. 

The cavity treatment is an absolute must if you really want to protect the vehicle long term. It's got a creeping agent within it, so it travels well beyond the reach of the lance that's used to inject it in, and really gives fantastic coverage. 

More info and pictures for those interested.

Torque GT - Protecting Your Investment


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Torque GT Parts said:


> Fantastic stuff that we use on almost every car we import (unless the customer requests the car is left without) and also offer out to people who want their vehicles treated.
> 
> We've tried most stuff out there and nothing really gets close in terms of quality, finish and ease of use. It sets to a firm, almost rubberised finish.
> 
> ...


Awesome info on your page backed up by some quality before and after images!


----------



## needforspeed (Mar 6, 2008)

I've recently had all this done by a company here in Scotland and it's excellent.


----------



## Kieranrob (Apr 3, 2012)

needforspeed said:


> I've recently had all this done by a company here in Scotland and it's excellent.


Which company?


----------



## 55chev (Mar 4, 2015)

What sort of finish does this dinitrol leave?


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

55chev said:


> What sort of finish does this dinitrol leave?


Black wax like look


----------



## needforspeed (Mar 6, 2008)

Kieranrob said:


> Which company?


I'll pop a link in below. The guy there, Mark, is brilliant.

Undersealing Scotland, Car Rust Proofing & Prevention ? Preserve Protect


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

I would prefer using Epoxy Mastic 121.. Dinitrol is a very good choice too depending on what you want the finished result to look like. 

Make sure the surface is down to bare metal so any hidden rust isn't just covered up with another layer of protection which will only lead to more problems down the road.


----------



## Torque GT Parts (Oct 21, 2016)

55chev said:


> What sort of finish does this dinitrol leave?


Sets to an almost rubberised glossy black finish. 

Quick before and after below from a brand new MX5 we treated recently. Looks much nicer!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

I'd always ask what the customers intentions are for the car. Daily driver, winter useage, show car, trailer queen or polished to within an inch of it's life.

Each answer may dictate which finish. Wax based are fairly durable but if you want to go super clean underside then its the very worse choice you could ever make.

Epoxy is great, floor condition and preparation is extremely important as it really will show any floor imperfections.

Marine Rubber offers an inbetween option. Again preparation is key, no contaminates can be left on the floor. Its impervious to stone rash, acid and salt. More importantly its clean looking like OEM and it can be painted over for a factory look if required.

Like any sealants preparation is key. Our floor pan sealants take 3 days to do, cleaning, scrubing, etching, treating, sealing and refitting all the components such as exhaust, dirt guards, brake and fuel lines, arch liners, fuel tank etc. 

its a dirty process, but given the lasting effects when applied well its worth it.

Just think long and hard before you commit to your finish. We usually say "use the eyes of a buyer" ie. dont cover everything in gloop if its going to be a showcase car or something with a rapidly increasing value. Collectors want to see clean floors and not tonnes of gloop.

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Can't say I've seen many/any R35's rusting underneath.. ... but still worth doing Dinitrol underseal for the long term?


----------



## Insu (Aug 23, 2017)

I went for dinitrol In the end , had dinitrol 900 first to seal and convert any areas with corrosion followed by 3125hs in all internal cavities and a mist coat on external areas before being sealed with 4941. I was very surprised by the finish as was expecting a much clumpier uneven finish but looks just like everything has been powder coated! Smelt a little after the first few drives but that is expected. Happy with the outcome and gives good piece of mind knowing it's all safe and protected ! Had the undertray bolts swapped out for stainless a4 bolts whilst It was there which I managed to source online for around £14 .


----------



## Michael1245 (Jan 14, 2017)

Probably one of the best investments for the car and also a great thing for peace of mind! It?s not cheap but well worth it especially stripping the car down and getting in all the cavities as mentioned above.


----------

